# RAWR's Garage Haunt. The Blackwoods



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

For four year's a friend and I have been putting together a haunted house in his neighborhood. Each year we would have a different theme and layout that I would design and produce. This year we came up with "The Blackwoods" A forest filled with wicked fairies, a satyr, lunatic hags. The forest leads to the towns sewer and then upstairs to the masquerade ball. Our haunt's do not have many props yet we spend much of our time to try and create an environment, proper lighting and legitimate creatures. We have a minimal budget so we do what we can. Unfortunately it will be my last year since I'm going off to college.

Anyways I hope you enjoy the pictures and they give you a little Halloween fix. Thank you.

Halloween 09 THE BLACKWOODS pictures by hauntedhoilday - Photobucket


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wonderful job! I love the hallway with all those different fabrics and vines hanging... What kind of fabric did you use? I looks great!

It's a shame it's your last year... Hopefully you'll be able to come back after school and put it back up, you do a great job.
:jol:.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, please tell!....about the forest and what you used. The one thing I've had in mind for 2010 is a creepy forest and this is just the inspiration I needed, excellent job. 

The sewer is crazy cool, I'm guessing you used false brick paneling right? Any tips on how you painted/weathered them? Great job, cool lighting, and it's a very unique haunt...to bad you're done with it for now.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, RAWR. The look of the forest is fantastic.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the whole atmosphere of it, great job on the details to capture the true environment.

It might be your last year at that particular location, but with your obvious creativity, we will all be looking forward to seeing pics of what you can do to your dorm room/apartment where ever you live during your upcoming college yrs. Good luck to you and great job on your haunt.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you so much guys. To hear fellow haunters comment on the haunt makes me so happy and accomplished. I will for sure show you my haunted dorm where ever I go. The room mate will have to deal with it.

And for the forest. It was just strips of burlap died multiple colors. Multiple greens and browns. Then just tattered to somewhat resemble a moss.

Kings Crypt- Yeah they are brick panels. We recycled them from a musical in our town. They were originally red but we painted over them with black then a light coat of grey. Then sprayed, splattered, and dry brushed with multiple colors. PM me if you have any more questions. I'd be more than happy to answer them. 

Thanks again guys.


----------

